# How to stop Facebook, Google and Amazon from tracking you May. 25, 2018 at 7:56 AM



## RadishRose (May 26, 2018)

_
How to stop Facebook, Google and Amazon from tracking you
May. 25, 2018 at 7:56 AM
TODAY


As new online privacy rules take effect in Europe, TODAY national investigative correspondent Jeff Rossen joins TODAY to provide step-by-step instructions on how to opt out of having your browsing history tracked by three online giants: Facebook, Google and Amazon.
How to stop Facebook, Google and Amazon from tracking you.
_

This might be of interest.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2018)

I did all that a few months ago on my phone, and it's worked great, but now since yesterday we have the new law as stated in your post RR... and so many companies have desperately been sending mail over the last month trying to get us to keep opting into their websites, because they knew that by yesterday if we didn't agree to stay signed up, they can't spam us... so hopefully that'll work out .

That said , I remember reading somewhere that it will also mean some of Europe won't be able to access some American sites..not sure which but we'll soon find out I guess.


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I did all that a few months ago on my phone, and it's worked great, but now since yesterday we have the new law as stated in your post RR... and so many companies have desperately been sending mail over the last month trying to get us to keep opting into their websites, because they knew that by yesterday if we didn't agree to stay signed up, they can't spam us... so hopefully that'll work out .
> 
> That said , I remember reading somewhere that it will also mean* some of Europe won't be able to access some American sites..not sure which but we'll soon find out I guess.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh, I hope no one will lose access to the other!


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 26, 2018)

The governments pass rules, the honest ones try to comply, the hackers accept the challenge, life goes on.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 26, 2018)

I don't do Facebook and I guess I don't care if Google or Amazon are tracking me.   I'm pretty boring so by now they know I'm a senior, I own a motorhome, I watch silly Youtube videos and I buy a lot of crap online.      Fascinating.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2018)

Another odd little tracker seems to be Pinterest.

I've noticed that if I check in on a thread several times here at SF within a few hours I get an email from Pinterest with pins related to the topic.

The latest one that I noticed was on a thread about tattoos here on SF followed up by an email from Pinterest about tattoos.

I would like to have a better understanding of this annoying little snoop!layful:


----------

